# Fortis Flieger Professional Chronograph



## Daniel Hunt

Hello all, I'm looking at buying a Flieger Professional Chronograph (probably purchased from Jomashop). I'm hoping to get some feedback from owners on their experience with the watch... 

Any and all info is greatly appreciated. This is going to be my first automatic, and most expensive watch by far. So I'm doing as much homework as possible before buying, hopefully to avoid any common pitfalls for new buyers. 

Dan


----------



## Nokie

Been looking hard at one too. Went into an AD and looked at one on a bracelet, but I would prefer the band. Wears good for 43mm. Case is thinner than most chronos. 20mm allows for many strap changes. 

Normal good stuff from Fortis, IMHO.


----------



## Daniel Hunt

Thanks Nokie. What was your impression in person vs pictures you've seen online?

I've got to say, that while I find the pictures of the Pro Chrono very nice, it was seeing it in the Page and Cooper utube video review that really bumped it up to my first choice... Being able to see it in high quality video really impressed me with the fit and finish. 

However I still haven't seen one in person, and without taking a flight somewhere with an AD, I won't be able to. I guess I'm wondering if that impression from the video holds true in person or not?

Dan


----------



## CBeeZ

It looks like a beautiful watch, but it seems that the hands and numerals are a pale neon yellow (from the lume maybe?) as compared to the stark white of the aeromaster chrono. I thought it was a trick of the photography, but it seems to be evident in photos from several sources. Can anyone with in-person experience comment?


----------



## levkov

Hi there, 
I've owned one of the early Flieger Chronos for just over 4 years, probably one of my least expensive watches (not to show off, just for the sake of leverage), among a Rolex, several Breitlings, Jaeger LeCoultre's, IWC's, Zenith's, Omegas, Tags, etc.). 
I'm not a brand junkie, I also own Yema, LIP, Vostok, CWC watches. 
And I can tell, my Fortis Flieger day-date Chrono is one of my favourites! Large, easy to read military-like black dial, large, easy to handle non-screw in crown, brilliant movement (ETA 7750 workhorse) that's relatively easy to service and parts are widely available. Looks great on almost any straps, as well as on its bracelet. Love the humble sandblasted finish as well.
Considering the number of much-much more expensive watches (IWC, Breitling, Omega, even Panerai!) that also sport the same ETA 7750 movement (well, all right, with "some" modifications), and use more or less the same or similar quality stainless steel for the case, you get a lot of watch for your money.
I truly believe that these watches are one of the most undervalued watches. 
I'm attaching few pix of mine, taken by myself.
Sadly it will have to go soon, due to planning a family.
Hope this helps


----------



## BDIC

I had one and flipped it not too long ago. I can say with certainty that out of all the pieces I've flipped / owned it's the one I regret selling and am looking to buy again and put into my collection. Excellent value for the money and I think some of the best aesthetics at this price point. Clean and legible even for a chrono, with a 7750. Established old company (and I believe) still mostly independent with the "Cosmonaut" heritage. Can't go wrong. Would prefer 22mm lugs but now I'm just being nit picky.


----------



## roy75

I had one a few years ago. Looked a bit too much like my Sinn 203, so I flipped it again. But I wish I didn't. Really a beautiful watch. It is actually a pity that the prices at Fortis also go up so fast!


----------



## Mike Smith

Niiiiiiiice


----------



## bentelus

Hi Dan,

great that you like the Flieger Pro Chrono but don`t buy it from Jomashop. These are grey market watches and not covered by the official manufacturer`s warranty.
I can only suggest to buy it at watchbuys who are our official partners in the States: Fortis Aviatis Flieger Professional Chronograph on Bracelet
Best,
Andreas


----------



## bentelus

Hi,
the hands and numerals are typically for Pilot watches in green. Back in the early days this was only printed on the dial. Today with the Flieger Pro this numerals are elevated and filled with Superluminova.
Best,
Andreas


----------



## Gopher

I have the older Flieger Chrono (40mm) bought new in 2008. My experience is similar to Levkov's above (although his model is a Pilot Pro, they are very similar). Fortis watches are high quality, functional, and distinctive. Mine has worked flawlessly, even after being my daily-wearer for over a year. It was my first nice watch and even though I have added a number of others (Fortis and others, Omega being most expensive) since then, my Fortis Flieger Chrono remains one of my favorites. A great historical brand.


----------



## UofRSpider

I recently bought a Fortis Classic Flieger Chrono (Limited Edition). I too was a previous owner of more mainstream brands (Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Tag, etc.), and am highly impressed with the overall quality of my Fortis. I wont attempt to compare the Fortis to other brands because it's simply a different style watch...which is what intrigues me about this brand. Great brand history also.

I bought this as a daily wearer and have no regrets. It took about 2 days to get used to the dial layout, as I previously wore an Oris no date Big Crown Hunter.


----------



## gatorguy959

Looks great.


----------



## 74notserpp

bentelus said:


> Hi,
> the hands and numerals are typically for Pilot watches in green. Back in the early days this was only printed on the dial. Today with the Flieger Pro this numerals are elevated and filled with Superluminova.
> Best,
> Andreas


Something like this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay

74notserpp said:


> Something like this


The new model's a beauty isn't it


----------



## Mike Smith

They're awesome. Look great, and constructed well. Big fan.



levkov said:


> Hi there,
> I've owned one of the early Flieger Chronos for just over 4 years, probably one of my least expensive watches (not to show off, just for the sake of leverage), among a Rolex, several Breitlings, Jaeger LeCoultre's, IWC's, Zenith's, Omegas, Tags, etc.).
> I'm not a brand junkie, I also own Yema, LIP, Vostok, CWC watches.
> And I can tell, my Fortis Flieger day-date Chrono is one of my favourites! Large, easy to read military-like black dial, large, easy to handle non-screw in crown, brilliant movement (ETA 7750 workhorse) that's relatively easy to service and parts are widely available. Looks great on almost any straps, as well as on its bracelet. Love the humble sandblasted finish as well.
> Considering the number of much-much more expensive watches (IWC, Breitling, Omega, even Panerai!) that also sport the same ETA 7750 movement (well, all right, with "some" modifications), and use more or less the same or similar quality stainless steel for the case, you get a lot of watch for your money.
> I truly believe that these watches are one of the most undervalued watches.
> I'm attaching few pix of mine, taken by myself.
> Sadly it will have to go soon, due to planning a family.
> Hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 9615170
> View attachment 9615178
> View attachment 9615186


----------



## Shipmate

I have a Fortis B-42 (steel, non-chronograph version) and I really like it. The AR coating makes the watch seem like there's no sapphire crystal and the metal used for the case feels like it's got a very, very thin protective plastic coating which keeps it look brand new. I love the screwed lugs and the orange sweeping seconds hand looks great. My only gripe of the B-42 is the lug-to-lug length of 53mm. I only have a 7" wrist, so I can barely pull it off. The new case on the Fortis Fleiger Professional (and chronograph version) is now around 49 or 50mm, which is FANTASTIC for me! I've been trying to decide which watch is my collection to sell to make room for the Fortis Fleiger Professional Chronograph, which is also around 14-15mm in height (nice for a chronograph using the ETA/Valjois 7750 movement). There are a few watches that I don't wear much, so maybe it's time to pull the trigger. I'm a fan of Fortis... would like to add another Chronograph.


----------



## Mkart31

Fortis is very underrated.


----------



## traczu

One of my favourite brands. I actually own only one, but the plan is to buy another next month


----------



## Shipmate

I have the same worry... are they green even under indoor light? Green looks good on many things, but usually not watches (not counting lume at night).


----------



## Jashley73

Shipmate said:


> I have the same worry... are they green even under indoor light? Green looks good on many things, but usually not watches (not counting lume at night).


The green looks fantastic. It's subtle, and offers *just enough* color to offer a nice, pleasing contrast to the black dial, without being just plain ole' boring black & white... The black dial, red hands & green numbers look great together. Especially when you catch a glimpse in the correct angle in the sunlight _(through the amazingly clear crystal) _- These are fantastic looking watches...


----------



## drram1966

Sweet!!


----------



## pesman

I agree to all comments re hand colour. It works really well especially with the Orange second hand and dials. It's a great balance of pilot and IWC style looks at a fraction of the price. US prices are much better than UK. I was lucky and picked mine up on eBay for under £850. Size at 43mm is perfect for me.
Here she is - my holiday beater..
Have put it on a Hirsch Italian strap and also purchased an IWC style clasp for comfort.









Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puma74

My thoughts.........

The Green hands and numerals are awesome!!!!! Better than white IMO

Wish Fortis changed to 22mm lugs on their watches.

Are the chrono tips red or orange in person?


----------



## pesman

Puma74 said:


> My thoughts.........
> 
> The Green hands and numerals are awesome!!!!! Better than white IMO
> 
> Wish Fortis changed to 22mm lugs on their watches.
> 
> Are the chrono tips red or orange in person?


Orange...with a hint of red...my picture above looks spot on on my phone so is a good guide

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

There are also quite a few B42 models out there for sale. You can get one for a great price and have the funds left over to buy a bunch of straps for it.


----------

